# Amazon.com Items



## horseUSA (May 8, 2004)

Added a mod that allows you to post a product from Amazon.com by entering the ASIN/ISBN number of the item(found on the items page on Amazon.com). This would be good to use if you would like to suggest a book, video, game, etc. that would be interesting to the users of the site. 
Enjoy this new feature!

Example Below:
Aircraft of WWII has some great info and pics.


----------



## brad (May 9, 2004)

willl do gaffer


----------

